# Eggs are best when?



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

Reguarding Eggs...


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2006)

i went with the breakfast option but they're great for dinner too !


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2006)

I prefer my eggs as breakfast foods, but, like middie, they are good cooked that way any time of the day.

That said, I am not adverse to quiche, eggs in salads, devilled eggs, etc.  I just normally eat eggs cooked for breakfast.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 22, 2006)

so versatile... a great dinner in tomato egg curry over spicy rice!  but I love eggs for any occasion... devilled for a lunch, or egg salad, or amlettes for any meal.  bring em on!!  over easy with a side of home fries and a sausage!


----------



## auntdot (Feb 22, 2006)

In an omelet, although I do usually eat them for breakfast. But will gladly eat them any time.  Particularly a frittata for dinner or lunch.

But fried, scrambled, you name it, are just fine, except for boiled.

Somehow just cannot abide those things.


----------



## RMS (Feb 22, 2006)

I picked the cake but I like them in potato salad too!


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd eat cake before I'd eat eggs, even if I do like them for breakfast.  I just have a big sweet tooth.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 22, 2006)

Of course they are good scrambled, but I really like them hard-boiled and cut in wedges in a good tossed salad with all the fixin's.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

eggs are good all the time!! But.. I too love having breakfast for dinner.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey RMS I didn't know you could put cake in your potato salad.
OK,OK its a bad joke but I thought it was funny.


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

*I voted for breakfast but not for scrambled or fried I absolutely adore eggs benedict so I guess it would be poached. There's a breakfast place up in Seattle that does a fresh grilled salmon benedict with home fries. So, so good!*


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

What's it called Cristal?  Paulie and I are always looking for good places to eat/


----------



## Haggis (Feb 22, 2006)

Served raw on top of a Korean shredded raw beef dish with a sweet sesame dressing.

Not my favourite way on enjoying an egg, but very very good and a little different.

Egg and sesame (oil or toasted seeds) goes together really well regardless.

But you really can't go past an egg and soldiers for just plain and simple enjoyment.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 22, 2006)

I voted for "in a salad." 

I LOVE hard boiled eggs. They are so simple and delicious and are sooooo good chopped up in egg salad or sliced and placed onto a bunch of mixed salad greens. Mmmmmm!


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> What's it called Cristal? Paulie and I are always looking for good places to eat/


 
*Here's the link. Their lunches and dinners are good too!*

http://andaluca.com/


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh.. that menu is beautiful!


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

*I'll go there for lunch sometimes. It's more affordable than dinner but lots of good stuff to eat too (Rachel Ray tip--LOL!).*

*You know where else has good food? That little cafe inside the museum! If you ever go there to visit, or if you're just in the area and want a light lunch I'd recommend that place too.*

*Also pdswife, the salmon benedict is a special only so it's not always on the menu.*


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

that's ok.. salmon is not my favorite. I've already decided to have the veal or the calmarie or the duck cakes!  lol.   Do you ever make it to Redmond?  There's an Italian place there called  Tropea Ristorante Italiano  8042 161st Avenue Northeast Redmond, Washington 98052-3807  425.867.1082  It's in a little strip mall.. not fancy at all but the food is delish!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 23, 2006)

I generally like my eggs fried (sunny side up), soft scrambled, poached, soft boiled, omelet or fritatta for breakfast. 

I might be a guy - but I can not only spell quiche but make and eat 'em - preferably for brunch, lunch or as a appetizer portion for supper. But, I've eaten a few for supper (ok - it was a LARGE portion). I voted for quiche because someone had to. 

My grandmother used to make "eggs and chips" for supper frequently ... and I was always left wondering, "Where's the meat?" But, Grandpa and I would sit and enjoy fresh homemade buttermilk biscuits with butter and honey afterwards .... and I would forget that I had been deprived of meat for supper.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2006)

Micheal once some one told a friend of mine that real men dont eat quiche he shot back with.Real men eat anything they want! Touche


----------

